# Binary Search programmieren mit rekursiven Funktion



## NullPointer (8. Nov 2005)

Hallo!
Ich hätt da ne Frage....unzwar hat schonmal jemand etwas wie Binary Search nachprogrammiert? Mit Verwendung einer rekursiven Funktion? Wäre nett wenn ihr mir den Code geben könntet...oder könnte es jemand ganz schnell programmiern? Bin nicht so gut in solchen Sachen.


----------



## Illuvatar (8. Nov 2005)

Hier.keine.Hausaufgaben.de

_*moved*_


----------



## Jockel (9. Nov 2005)

www.aber-hier-sind-hausaufgaben.de
Gewünschtes Ergebnis unterhalb einer Minute gefunden und somit zum Weitersagen empfohlen!

Tschuldigung... konnte nicht wiederstehen.


----------

